# Windows 7 WIN error event 10



## lneasy2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi- I know I'm not the only person with this problem, but my situation might be a bit different. My computer is an HP-Compaq6200 Pro SFF PC And I'm using Windows 7 Professional SP 1 at 32 bit rather than 64bit (so I can use the same softare that was on WIN XP that was "surge-fried")

I have been over this multiple times with the tech service that I purchased and they cannot solve this problem. I am hoping someone has a fix for this:
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Date: 12/29/2011 3:29:53 PM
Event ID: 10
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Ellen-HP
Description:
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Is there any way to resolve the filter error 0x80041003 other than sending the whole computer back to HP?
It says that I can safely ignore this error, except that it shuts down IE constantly...I am quite sick of safely ignoring this error and would like to have a fix for it before it drives me crazy!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here, give this fix a try. *Microsoft Support*


----------



## lneasy2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for the Microsoft web site. I tried the automatic "fix it" and it does not recognize the problem. So I wrote the instructions on a note pad, as it said to do, but it is in a programming language which I do not understand. How can I find someone who can explain just what it is that I am supposed to do? Here is what is says:Workaround.txt
start Computer =] "."
Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" _
& "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" _
& strComputer & "\root\subscription")

Set obj1 = objWMIService.ExecQuery("select * from __eventfilter where name='BVTFilter' and query='SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA ""Win32_Processor"" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99'")

For Each obj1elem in obj1

set obj2set = obj1elem.Associators_("__FilterToConsumerBinding")

set obj3set = obj1elem.References_("__FilterToConsumerBinding")

For each obj2 in obj2set

WScript.echo "Deleting the object"

WScript.echo obj2.GetObjectText_

obj2.Delete_

next

For each obj3 in obj3set

WScript.echo "Deleting the object"

This sounds like it would fix the problem, but it is Greek to me!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

First some _characters in the script are typed incorrectly. If your off by just one __character the VBS script will fail. It is best to copy and past the VBS script that way there is no chance of discrepancy. I'm not a programer but this I do know. Just create the VBS script as per the MS article and run it. Let us know if the error still occurs.

Here's the script: .

_


> *strComputer = "."*
> 
> *Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" _*
> *& "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" _*
> ...


----------



## lneasy2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I hate to appear stupid, but when you say "just run it"....you make it sound really simple, like "just plug it in"...if I knew how to do that, I wouldn't have had to ask for help. How do I "run it"? The extra character after "strComputer=" was acidentally left by me...in my feeble attempts to execute a command prompt. The *.* brings up the problem, but says nothing about what to do next. I know I'm trying to set up a query...but I don't know how to do it. I need first grade instructions! If someone drops me in the middle of Bejing and says "just tell them", what I say won't automatically come out in Mandarin Step 1. start the computer and enter *.* I did that....now the next thing to do is Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" _
& "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" _
& strComputer & "\root\subscription")

How do I do that? Do I copy and paste that in the search box? I haven't gotten a black command screen, which is what I need to do this...right? No? What do I do with that command?
If you've done this before, or know how to work commands, it might be easy...but I don't. So I'm frustrated. If you teach me what to do, I might be able to start a whole new career...but right now all I can do is open the textbook and scratch my head.Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

OK! Highlight and copy the text in my above quote. Open notepad by right clicking the desktop and select new then text document. Past the text into notepad. Click file and save as. At the bottom under save as type select all files. Name it whatever you want, like *fix.vbs* Don't forget the *.vbs* extension. Once saved double click the vbs file to run it.


----------



## lneasy2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Lance...Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I want to back up my computer before I try this. It seems to take forever to find out what I need to do. I need to purchase an external hard drive because I have a 1T hard drive and it would take many, many DVDs to copy all the data...since I have over 600 gigs on the hard drive. I should do this anyway, and just keep all my docs on the external drive. It is keeping sound in .wav extensions that takes up so much space. This error is driving me insane,,,How can I work on anything when the computer cuts out every 10 secons or so? I am still wondering about this
:6) Change Directory to the one containing workaround.vbs: ( Example CD c:\users\%username%

7) Run cscript workaround.vbs

Should this read CD c:\administrator\%lneasy2%\workaround.vbs\

Can you tell me what the command should be...exactly? I mean other than " you are a freeking chicken"
I don't want to screw this up, but I can't work with it the way it is.

I will order the external drive, as I should have one anyway....can we just leave this thread open until I have either completed this, or have hanged myself?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

lneasy2 said:


> Hi Lance...Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I want to back up my computer before I try this. It seems to take forever to find out what I need to do. I need to purchase an external hard drive because I have a 1T hard drive and it would take many, many DVDs to copy all the data...since I have over 600 gigs on the hard drive. I should do this anyway, and just keep all my docs on the external drive. It is keeping sound in .wav extensions that takes up so much space. This error is driving me insane,,,How can I work on anything when the computer cuts out every 10 secons or so? I am still wondering about this
> :6) Change Directory to the one containing workaround.vbs: ( Example CD c:\users\%username%
> 
> 7) Run cscript workaround.vbs
> ...


Follow my instructions in post #6. One thing I forgot is to temperately disable UAC (_User Account Control_) click the start orb and type UAC in the search. Click (Change _User Account Control Settings_) UAC will open. Drag the bar on the left side to (Never Notify) Now create and run the script as per my post #6 Then re-enable UAC.


----------

